# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wie kan mij helpen!!!!!!

## douwina

hallo ik zit met een probleem,
ik ben een tijdje gestopt met de pil circa 2 mnd en ik had mijn laatste menstruatie op 1 juni 2008 en heb een cyclus van 28 dagen. en mijn vriend en ik hebben 10 dagen na dat ik ongesteld ben geweest gevreeen (dag 11)zonder condoom kun je dan zwanger zijn?en sinds woensdag 11 juni ben ik weer met de pil begonnen 1 dag na de sex zeg maar! ik zat nu al 3 tot vier dagen weer aan de pil.maar het gebruik van de pil en dat je misschien zwanger bent is dat een gevaar voor je kindje of niet? maak mij daar wel zorgen om. :Confused: 

gr d

----------


## jazzy

je bent meestal in je vruchtbare periode 14 dagen na je menstrtuatie en 14 dagen ervoor. meestal kun je dit ook zien door je afschijding. dan wordt het net als een eiwittige doorzichtige rekbare en slijmerige afschijding. Op deze dagen zit je in de rode dagen en ben je heel vruchtbaar. Als je in die dagen hebt gesext en de pil niet hebt ingenomen kan je zwanger worden. Ja de pil is niet goed voor het ongeboren kind. Maar je moet eerst zeker weten of je zwanger bent. Doe daarom een test dan weet je het zeker.
groetjes mariska.

----------

